#   >  / > [ LG]   Flatron l1718s

## manos_3

.  LG Flatron l1718s http://www.google.gr/search?q=l1718s...25%3B350%3B263 

              . service manual http://www.manualowl.com/m/LG/L1718S-BN/Manual/276135        ...     ...      ;
!

----------


## gethag

manual      : "   ** (  )  ".            manuals /""       ()     ().

----------


## manos_3

manual http://www.manualowl.com/m/LG/L1718S...l/54640?page=5



   ...  !!!!

----------


## gethag

5  4  5            .
    ,        -       manual    .

----------


## manos_3

...!!!       ...     ...    !!!,  ...  ...  , ,  ...

        monitor?

----------


## louis7

:           .
           29    ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CngK3m15pCY

----------


## manos_3

...!!!            ,             ...  ... ...!!!!!

'    ...!!!
         manual ...!!!

----------


## GeorgeSindos

.......

----------


## louis7

owners manual ()    service manual http://elektrotanya.com/lg_l1718s-sn.pdf/download.html.
             .

----------


## manos_3

> owners manual ()    service manual http://elektrotanya.com/lg_l1718s-sn.pdf/download.html.
>              .


       (#1,#2,...)               !  !!!

----------

